# Pickens



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Got out on Sat for some fishing. Hit the surf for afew. Too windy. Moved to the pier, no fish. Moved to the rock jetties, nothing on the fly but three nice big sheeps from the spinning on shrimp. Saw about 50+ sheeps pulled that day. All caught on shrimp. Cheers!


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey man,

That was me with the big palm hat on. I thought that could have been you because you said you were going to be out there, but I wasn't sure. The Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida had an outing at Pickens so we were out there with those guys.

Glad you caught something on sat. It was slow for us. We'll have to meet up back at pickens again soon


----------

